# Magic Mouse problems



## freaky (Oct 30, 2009)

I just bought a magic mouse and installed the latest software for the mouse from the Apple downloads page and am running 10.6.1. I've installed the software twice and restarted twice, but whenever I go to Preferences then Mouse it just shows the basic mouse settings.

What's the problem? Any ideas? I used my old Logitech mouse and added the Magic Mouse by going to add new Bluetooth device. Really not sure what the problem is. It is very un-Apple like to be so difficult to get something working like this.


----------



## jcleary (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had a very similar problem but it crashed my machine.
MacBook Pro Mac OSX 10.5.8
Got my magic mouse turned on it connected - great! But at this point no extra bits and nothing special in the mouse preferences. Went to website downloaded the magic mouse updater installed restarted. Magic mouse connects again automatically. Go to preferences doesn't show anything except ordinary mouse. Click on "options..." says it is searching for mouse and cant find it (has a pretty icon of a magic mouse) Sits there spinning searching (overnight I got tired). Next morning started doing some work and was in an application (Eclipse IDE). Turned off bluetooth from the menu bar. Get spinning rainbow wheel. Was able to exit eclipse but couldn't get to the finder or to any other application. Couldn't even get to the "Force quit..." Had to hard reboot in the end. 
This is the first time in living memory I have had to do this on a Mac. 

After reboot went back to mouse preferences. Turned on magic mouse it connects ok. Got to options same behaviour as before says it can't find it (even though I used it to get into the options). "Go back" turned off mouse. Went into options. Turned on mouse while it is in options spinning and waiting. Bingo it says it found it but then takes me straight back to the ordinary mouse menu - grrr frustration setting in about now.

Got to bluetooth preferences everything looks ok.
Turn off mouse. Turn on again. This time it doesn't reconnect - little green light flashing on the mouse no response on Mac.

Come on Apple you can do better than this.

Note to self stick with your old rule of waiting for a while after a new product comes out (But it looked so cute I couldn't resist brining one home).


----------



## MikeBeato (Oct 31, 2009)

I bought my Magic Mouse yesterday.  Same thing.  Download and install the WirelessMouseSoftware update (twice) and restart.  Pair the mouse successfully, but no gesture options in the Mouse System Preference.  

Also ran USB Overdrive uninstaller. It reported that USB Overdrive was not installed, therefore, there was nothing to un-install.

After much frustration and much trial and error, I came upon the solution.  Although the uninstaller didn't detect it, there was a file called USBOverdrive.kext in System/Library/Extensions.  Tossed it out -- restarted -- and bingo! Gestures now available!


----------



## jcleary (Oct 31, 2009)

Many thanks mikeBeato for putting in the hard work. I uninstalled overdrive and and it just worked (didn't need to delete the file in extensions).

The swipe gestures are cool in the browser, just wish it had a middle button.


----------



## xgman (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to try getting rid of usboverdrive and see if it works. Prior to getting rid of usboverdrive, does bluetooth recognize your mouse as a "magic mouse" or "wireless mouse"?  Mine would just only ever say "wireless mouse".


----------



## MikeBeato (Nov 13, 2009)

It said "wireless mouse"


----------



## xgman (Nov 13, 2009)

Can you use a bluetooth logitech mouse along side of the magic mouse as long as you don't use the logitech LCC control drivers?


----------



## MikeBeato (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## xgman (Nov 13, 2009)

Great, now if we could find a way to somehow enable expose through the mouse other than hotcorners.


----------



## Danny Agnone (Nov 14, 2009)

MikeBeato said:


> I bought my Magic Mouse yesterday.  Same thing.  Download and install the WirelessMouseSoftware update (twice) and restart.  Pair the mouse successfully, but no gesture options in the Mouse System Preference.
> 
> Also ran USB Overdrive uninstaller. It reported that USB Overdrive was not installed, therefore, there was nothing to un-install.
> 
> After much frustration and much trial and error, I came upon the solution.  Although the uninstaller didn't detect it, there was a file called USBOverdrive.kext in System/Library/Extensions.  Tossed it out -- restarted -- and bingo! Gestures now available!


Thanks VERY much, Mike!  Still not happy about the overall PITA it was to get this mouse finally working................but................it works and it works great!  Thanks for your help!  Once I removed USB-OD, everything fell into place!


----------



## jnazario8181 (Nov 16, 2009)

Once I removed the file USBOverdrive.kext as indicated, the gestures worked. Thanks!


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess I was a fortunate one. I just came back from the store with my new mouse, connected the mouse, and installed the updates. It works great. I think it's going to be tough to get used to the lower profile though. My buddy here at work played a trick by flipping my mouse around. I couldn't tell by holding the mouse, but when I moved it, up was down and down was up. Took me a good 20 seconds to realize I just had to flip it back around.


----------



## MikeBeato (Nov 21, 2009)

After two weeks of use, I've set my Magic Mouse aside and put my Logitech MX Revolution mouse back into service. You can read about my reasons here:  http://bit.ly/8owUDZ


----------



## jherrera (Nov 23, 2009)

You must have MAC OS 10.6.2 in order to see all the mouse info on the preferences page.


----------



## piteetan (Nov 23, 2009)

My 2Cents worth.
After 2 weeks of using the Magic Mouse, I am giving up.
Installation was not a problem,
Ergonomics suck.
Tracking is very imprecise no matter how I set the preferences. Scrolling is OK.
Two finger gestures are awkward at best, better suited to a notebook trackpad, I think. 
I also have periodic loss of Bluetooth communication with my iMac so I have to keep a wired mouse plugged in to reconnect.


----------

